# ccc manager chats to me and my dad



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

over the last month there has been more than a 1000 m/h passed throught just the 1 site we stay at were people live full time in vans 60% over 55 yrs old


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

what has the number of people passing through got to do with the number of full timers, a percentage of which are a certain age or more, got to do with the title ?

:? 8)


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Whats this topic got to do with anything. I wish I had a delete button


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought you lived on the nice quiet triangle of M60, M67 and main railway line at Denton?


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

i will tell you why that is if you want to be flipant the government take all your money off you if you own a house and go into a retirement home so what the over 50s are doing is selling up living in a m/h and keeping pennys in the bank for their children instead of the fat cats getting hold of it and its to their benefit to travel and see nice places 


also they get 30% off ccc piches as my dad found out this weekend due to him being over 55 and disabled 


im still far too young to get discount unfortunately


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

delete what so you dont like ccc site then


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

Whats this topic got to do with anything. I wish I had a delete button 



i have put this on after speaking to someone who is a manager of a caravan and camping club site and he was informing us of the situation due to the credit crunch and how bad its got already


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

appreciate that now tuftey, it was not quite clear to me at the beginning...

good luck to all old people I say  and any young people who benefit


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

at least its a little clearer now sorry 


their feeling is they worked all their lives and they are not letting some greedy fat cats have all their money out of their property they would rather sell it and live on the road


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Tuftey are there any facts to support this though?

like a major increase in older people selling properties suddenly, since say September, and buying motorhomes?

I am not on a CCC site and have never been, but on this site the only new thing really is a bunch of sheep who came here yesterday


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> over the last month there has been more than a 1000 m/h passed throught just the 1 site we stay at were people live full time in vans 60% over 55 yrs old


One month - 1000 Motorhomes - on a 30 day month, that is 33 motorhomes per day!! 
WOW! 
Did not know any site was so popular.

Tuftey, some punctuation might help your posts - it's not about being able to use a computer or even typewriter - it's about respect for the people you hope will read your posts and about them understanding what you are trying to say.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Pubs are shut then...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent a clue what the guy is on about.

When he says 'site' does he mean website? or camping site?? 

So the credit crunch is making people sell their houses (to whom - mines been on the market 14 months) and buy motorhomes? (which they have never stepped inside before?) 

Do please explain Mr OP


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I think the idea of selling up and retiring to a motorhome is great however I have never understood the difference between doing that or selling the house to live in a retirement home and paying them instead.

I do realise that if someone who rents a house moves into a retirement home and does not have the money to pay the rent the govn will do so instead. 

stew


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> I think the idea of selling up and retiring to a motorhome is great however I have never understood the difference between doing that or selling the house to live in a retirement home and paying them instead.
> 
> ...


Quite right Stew!

Don't know of anyone who has got grants (ie housing benefit) paid to enable them to live permanantly in a motorhome; does anyone? !


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Invicta said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I think it might be possible Peggy. On one site we know of someone who claims he got awarded housing benefit for his site fees.

However he found he could not have it all ways - the site owner asked him to leave as they suddenly realised he had been staying there for two years longer than his 28 day legal maximum stay.

stew


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Tuftey- 1000 fulltimers stayed at the C&CC site during that month? Seems a helluvah lot to me.

By the way- your pearls of wisdom are much appreciated but it may help members if you used the punctuation marks, capitals etc on your keyboard :lol: (Intended to be constructive feedback :wink: )


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not all of us have the benefit of a top education and have knowledge of punctuation and spelling etc. 
I would imagine that the figures quoted are for all of the CCC sites over the said period.
Either read and enjoy the threads or just pass on by.Please.

cabby


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

cabby said:


> I would imagine.............


That's the point people are making. They'd prefer to know.

Dougie.


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

hi Cabby ...you are correct,lots of 'clever' people on on the forum !

mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My point is that common sense should prevail over how we answer a thread, not just criticize.we should have just asked does he mean that many vans over a month using the club sites in the UK. Or am I just prevaricating unnecessarily on this subject. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't know if I'm clever or not, but I am confused.

Sue


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Don't know if I'm clever or not, but I am confused.
> 
> Sue


...you are not alone - I am sorry I don't speak pineapple   :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I think what OP was trying to say was that, if you own your own house, and at sometime cannot look after yourself and need to go into an old peoples home, they can make you sell your house to pay the costs.

If you live in rented accommodation and have no savings, cannot look after yourself, government will have to foot the bill.

So it looks like some people have decided to sell their homes, buy a motorhome and live in that. Money not tied up in property so can be given away easier I guess. If they become ill and have to be looked after, the state will have to pay the cost.

I can see the logic here. Father-in-law, years ago went into an old peoples home. At the beginning he had to sell his house and pay the monthly charges until the money run out.

Others in the home had lived in rented accommodation so had no money of their own to pay the costs, the state paid.

What confused matters was starting the post with..

"over the last month there has been more than a 1000 m/h passed throught just the 1 site we stay at were people live full time in vans 60% over 55 yrs old"


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> What confused matters was starting the post with.. "over the last month there has been more than a 1000 m/h passed throught just the 1 site we stay at were people live full time in vans 60% over 55 yrs old"


About half past eleven, I think.

Dougie.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

No it's Monday :?


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

With reference to incidents of poor spelling and punctuation, I put most of the blame firmly on the education system we have these days!

I have been shocked on seeing what some of my grandchildren have been getting away with at their respective state schools when looking at their work books.

Turning to the 6 year old who attends an independent school, I am extremely pleased to see that these two subjects are very high on the agenda. Sunday night sees her learning her spellings, even at such a tender age, ready for the Monday morning spelling test.

Of course other influences that result in poor spelling and punctuation of course include TV, computer games (no spelling or examples of punctuation there!) and lack of reading.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

And texting. God help us all. :wink: :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Mobile phones and texting, don't help kids either.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Invicta...(and colonel....and s-i-o)

At risk of sounding "pompous" I agree wholeheartedly.

It seems to have taken quite a number of Posts for some sort of understanding of what Tuftey was initially trying to tell us- so doesn't that say it all?

Sorry cabby-I make no apologies for suggesting that if Tuftey had used a few full stops or commas we may have reached a conclusion about his meaning much earlier. It's been suggested to him previously on other threads.

It's not a matter of being clever" or needing a "top education"


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: I think I would be dislecic if i could spell it. !!! :lol:
Brian and Nod


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

tuftey said:


> over the last month there has been more than a 1000 m/h passed throught just the 1 site we stay at were people live full time in vans 60% over 55 yrs old


Hi

Right, this post makes enough sense to me to read it as it stands.

The opening title suggests that Tuftey and his dad have had a chin wag - ooops sorry - conversation with the managers of a CCC site. During this conversation, it seems that over the last month, over 1000 motorhomes passed through the site where Tuftey and his dad have stayed. The post goes on to mention the numbers believed to be fulltimers and also pays reference to the age of some of the fulltimers.

Now in my mind, this forum is primarily about motorhoming and associated subject. Tuftey has done just that - posted on the subject of motorhoming.

Fair enough, the punctuation could be improved, but for goodness sake, this forum is about motorhomes, not a study of one's command of the English language.

I'll get my tin hat.

Russelll


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> and also pays reference to the age of some of the fulltimers


You're mixing your metaphors, Russell.

_makes_ reference
pays _service_

(grabs the tin hat & runs the other way....)

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Post*

Probably true Dougie, but I doubt that that (that sounds wrong) prevented anyone from understanding the thread!

Russell

PS - where did you get your tin hat from?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Post*



Rapide561 said:


> Probably true Dougie, but I doubt that that (that sounds wrong) prevented anyone from understanding the thread


Not wrong, only awkward - could've said, _but I doubt that your point prevented ...._.



Rapide561 said:


> PS - where did you get your tin hat from?


Off your head. 

Dougie.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Who has all the bl**dy tin hats for gods sake. :roll: :roll: 

cabby

By the way love your sense of humour Dougie

Tel I never said clever.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's not tin hats some of you want; it's full body armour.

Stop being unkind ! 

G

( Is that how you spell "armour " ? Looks wrong.)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> ( Is that how you spell "armour " ? Looks wrong.)


Not wrong, only awkward - could've said, _armor_ but that would have been Americanised.

And I could've said _Americanized_ which might have looked wrong, and indeed would have been, as spelling is regarded as being correctly rooted in the country of use, not the country of origin (similar to the French use of gender:- _ ma tête_ even though the hat is worn by a man).

Bored? You will be. 

Dougie.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Sarcasm is not humour, and I don't think it is the least bit humorous to belittle someone about their gramatical ability. Also, the circumstances behind the individuals situation is unknown and therefore allowances should be made in such situations. Perhaps, if the thread was not understood how about asking for clarifation instead of taking the p**s.

I bet you would not refuse to have your life saved by someone less able than yourself!

Graham


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

a lot of pompous old farts on this forum not all of us can be that clever, 


june


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

cabby-sorry-wrongly ascribed. Inference was there though :wink:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote



"a lot of pompous old farts on this forum "



Correct.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi

Right, this post makes enough sense to me to read it as it stands.

The opening title suggests that Tuftey and his dad have had a chin wag - ooops sorry - conversation with the managers of a CCC site. During this conversation, it seems that over the last month, over 1000 motorhomes passed through the site where Tuftey and his dad have stayed. The post goes on to mention the numbers believed to be fulltimers and also pays reference to the age of some of the fulltimers.

Now in my mind, this forum is primarily about motorhoming and associated subject. Tuftey has done just that - posted on the subject of motorhoming.

Fair enough, the punctuation could be improved, but for goodness sake, this forum is about motorhomes, not a study of one's command of the English language.

I'll get my tin hat.

Russelll[/quote]

and the post above wins THE POST OF THE MONTH AWARD.

i totally agree.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

billym said:


> Quote
> 
> "a lot of pompous old farts on this forum "
> 
> Correct.


and that wins SECOND PLACE IN THE POST OF THE MONTH.

i totally agree.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hey! Who are you calling old? 



Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Who farted....?


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

"I have been shocked on seeing what some of my grandchildren have been getting away with at their respective *state schools *when looking at their work books.

Turning to the 6 year old who attends an *independent school*, I am extremely pleased to see that these two subjects are very high on the agenda. Sunday night sees her learning her spellings, even at such a tender age, ready for the Monday morning spelling test.

Of course other influences that result in poor spelling and punctuation of course include TV, computer games (no spelling or examples of punctuation there!) and lack of reading."

To a degree I agree :wink: (if that makes sense)
BUT, you cannot only blame education there may be other reasons why people cannot spell or punctutate I'm not going to go into to that now, just to say that not everyone limps.............. when disabled.
Gary


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tomnjune said:


> a lot of pompous old farts on this forum


Oh, for goodness' sake. Can't you recognise when people are taking the "p" out of _themselves_ rather than others? Russell knows where I'm coming from. It's not the first time I've led the pedants' revolt on the forum, which is why I went to such great lengths to *apparently* highlight pedantic issues, whereas all the time, I'm highlighting how dreadfully pedantic I really am. <sigh>

And anyway, I resent the "old". :evil:

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Dougie

Does that mean you are OK with "Boring fart"? :? 

Doesn't have quite the same semantic "ring" to it without the "old", methinks. :wink:

Also very difficult to fit into an iambic pentameter, so no use to the leader of the aforementioned revolt, Wat Wat!!!!  

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Does that mean you are OK with "Boring fart"? :?


Yes, yes - absolutely.



Zebedee said:


> Also very difficult to fit into an iambic pentameter


I think I've had an iambic foot up the iambic ar*e. 

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hoot with :lol: @ Dougie


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> tomnjune said:
> 
> 
> > a lot of pompous old farts on this forum
> ...


Is it a case of:
'The result of your communication is the response you receive.'
Graham


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

zappy61 said:


> Is it a case of: 'The result of your communication is the response you receive.'


Sadly, yes. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

CCC Manager converses with my father and I

Over the last month there has been more than 1000 tin hats passed around mhf, just passed one myself to a full timer, apparently 60% of full timers are a tad tedious, and all those over 55 suffer from flatulence.

Yours truly, Steve Sarcasmic Pomposo Pedantious Trumpton Boralot.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> all those over 55 suffer from flatulence


 :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> and all those over 55 suffer from flatulence.


Don't have to be a full timer to qualify for that :roll: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

My wife suffers more than I do!


from my flatulence :lol:


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

itdoesgetrightonyourbitsthoughdoesntitwhensomeoneramblesonandonwithouteverusingtheblessedpunctuation
keysimeanimnottalkingphiliplarkinherejusttheoddcommaorfullstopwoulddoitsreallynotrocketscience

modnotehadtoinsertapauseforbreathangusyourpostwasmessingupeverybody'sscreen'cositwastoowide


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> CCC Manager converses with my father and I
> 
> Yours truly, Steve Sarcasmic Pomposo Pedantious Trumpton Boralot.


Hi Pomposo :lol: :lol:

Sorry, can't resist correcting your correction (though it's not usually the done thing!) - it's one of those which irritate far more than they should!  :roll:

Tuftey was quite correct in saying, _"*CCC Manager converses with me and my father*_".

It sounds better as _,"*CCC Manager converses with my father and me", *_

but it is *"my father and me" *_ . . . .

not *"my father and I* _ "

The trick is to say the phrase over again, but leave out "_my father_".

It is obvious then that the CCC Manager would not* converse with  "I"* . . . .

he would *converse with "me".*

Even more Pomposo  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

cabby said:


> Not all of us have the benefit of a top education and have knowledge of punctuation and spelling etc.
> I would imagine that the figures quoted are for all of the CCC sites over the said period.
> Either read and enjoy the threads or just pass on by.Please.
> 
> cabby


Well said Cabby, i fully agree with you.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedonk said:


> but is is *"my father and me" *_ . . . ._


_

is is?

















_


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You lot need to get out more. Try motorhoming 

Dave
(Even though as a pedant I feel among friends in this thread....)


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Zebedee Mucho Pomposo - or in the music vernacular Molto Pomposo :lol: 

Me my wife and I is is much(o) obliged


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> Me my wife and I are much(o) obliged


Ah, but don't you mean _mucha_?

Dougie.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

asprn said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> > Me my wife and I are much(o) obliged
> ...


Theres 2 of me and only one of "her" so no, definately mucho :wink:

(I thinko)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> Theres 2 of me and only one of "her" so no, definately mucho :wink:


Fairy nuff. It's just that in my house, my wife is worth three of me (she tells me). The default here therefore would be "mucha", plus of course our three daughters means that masculine emancipation - even in grammar - is never going to happen.



Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> and all those over 55 suffer from flatulence.


You mean it's going to get worse in a few years time? 8O 
It must be the ale that's causing my problem. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How Fairy Nuff get into this post, I heard she was in pantomime. :?:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> How Fairy Nuff get into this post, I heard she was in pantomime. :?:


Beauty and the Beast!

Sorry Dougie, only jesting


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> Beauty and the Beast!
> 
> Sorry Dougie, only jesting


No worries Tubby. 

Dougie won't mind . . . . so long as you are not calling him a fairy or a beast!!!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:
No worries Tubby. 

Dougie won't mind . . . . so long as you are not calling him a fairy or a beast!!!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Ah! Good point -- amend that to read Dougie and the beanstalk
Er - ang on Mrs Dougie may take offence at that.

Babes in the Wood? :?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Not all of us have the benefit of a top education and have knowledge of punctuation and spelling etc.


....implies we stop learning when "formal" education finishes;

shouldn't we all welcome lifetime opportunities for continuous development and praise those on here who are willing to freely give constructive feedback.( :wink: )- especially if it helps others comprehend the initial Poster's (presumed) intended message??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> and praise those on here who are willing to freely give constructive feedback.


Oh my goodness ! A split infinitive ! I'll have to go and lie down to recover from that. Can I continue to consort with forum members who abuse our glorious language so vilely ?

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > and praise those on here who are willing to freely give constructive feedback.
> ...


As a split infinitive is only really a problem in Latin there is a move to pardon its use especially when the alternative construct is clumsy.

(however in this case "who are freely willing to give" would have avoided it)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> there is a move to pardon its use especially when the alternative construct is clumsy.


Interesting one this Frank. _Who_ is moved to pardon the use of a split infinitive ? We don't really have an Academy of English in the way the French have ( had ? ) a body set up to make sure their language is used properly. :?

Who is to say that the usage sounds ugly or not ugly ?

Aren't we lucky to speak such a wonderful language ?

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's the thin end of the wedge.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-dumbing-bans-apostrophes-street-signs.html
tony


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > there is a move to pardon its use especially when the alternative construct is clumsy.
> ...


Examples o f those issuing pardons:

H W Fowler.

English examination boards.

Bill Bryson

I could go on boldly


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What are you all talking about, is this a secret code :?: 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Examples o f those issuing pardons:
> H W Fowler.


Dead, so doesn't count.



> English examination boards.


Made up of semi-literates so don't count.



> Bill Bryson


American so no business of his anyway !



> I could go on boldly


Hmm ! Point taken !

G


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> It's the thin end of the wedge.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-dumbing-bans-apostrophes-street-signs.html
> tony


Heard this discussed on the radio and though I'm generally keen to see the apostrophe being used appropriately I thought the argument to drop it from road names etc. made sense. If someone was saying over the phone that an ambulance was needed in 'Kings Road' this could be either King's Road or Kings' Road.

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> (however in this case "who are freely willing to give" would have avoided it)


No Frank!!! I,m not saying the "willing" is freely given.....it's the "giving" that's freely given.

I stand by what I said-split or not.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Examples o f those issuing pardons:
> ...


Don't count?

So they can't add up either? :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> Don't count?
> So they can't add up either? :lol:


Strewth Tubby

I thought my sense of humour was pretty dire!!!! 8O 8O

Dave :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll take that as a pretty full complement then :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> I'll take that as a pretty full complement then :wink:


Yep. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> Don't count?
> So they can't add up either? :lol:


Not , in the opinion of most teachers, if they have the initials SAT in front of their name !

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Not , in the opinion of most teachers, if they have the initials *SAT* in front of their name !
> G


Before Tubby gets in . . .

What if they are standing though??

Dave

Aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhh   :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> What if they are standing though??
> Dave
> :


Trust me, they have no standing at all.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Trust me, they have no standing at all.
> G


Hey up Tubby.

We have met our match here!! :wink: 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, Grizzly is obviously a man/bear of high standing.
But if he were to sit an exam on say, the standing of teaching standards in the UK, would his standing be reduced by sitting such an exam?

These little problems must be solved!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> Yes, Grizzly is obviously a man/bear of high standing.
> But if he were to sit an exam on say, the standing of teaching standards in the UK, would his standing be reduced by sitting such an exam?
> 
> These little problems must be solved!


What makes it even worse . . . if I dare say this??   . . . . Grizzly is a lady bear.

Dave :lol: :lol:

Tin hat at the ready Grizz! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Ooooh, I like bear ladies :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Now we are talking some sense.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

But Grizzly seems so informed and reasonable many fall in to the trap of presuming she is a he ....

Dave
;-)


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ha I made that vrry mistake earlier this week


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> But Grizzly seems so informed and reasonable many fall in to the trap of presuming she is a he ....
> Dave
> ;-)


Strewth Dave.

I thought my post was risky, but this is suicidal!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> But Grizzly seems so informed and reasonable many fall in to the trap of presuming she is a he ....
> Dave
> ;-)


I'm still hyperventilating ! It's not often I'm speechless Dave !

G


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> I'll take that as a pretty full complement then :wink:


A pretty full complement of what, exactly?

Dearie me.

:twisted:

Dougie.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> But Grizzly seems so informed and reasonable many fall in to the trap of presuming she is a he ....
> 
> Dave
> ;-)


 :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Well, who _really_ knows who is masquerading as whom in cyberspace, Dave - or is it DAVINA??
:lol: 
Jacq, Jack, Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"or is it DAVINA??"
Only in the bedroom or Max's chamber.

"I'm still hyperventilating ! It's not often I'm speechless Dave !"
G, you mean you fear you might be uninformed and unreasonable instead? ;-)

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

asprn said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take that as a pretty full complement then :wink:
> ...


Full complement of compliments :roll: 
My attempt at a play on words, I thought the word "full" would have indicated that to a man of your obvious intelligence Dougie :? 
:lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't worry T,
As my old mum used to say --- he's so sharp,one of these days he'll cut himself to pieces.
tony


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> My attempt at a play on words














tubbytuba said:


> As my old mum used to say --- he's so sharp,one of these days he'll cut himself to pieces


She wasn't daft then. 

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Far be it for me to correct the law,but may I suggest Dougie,that you re-read the posts, and blame the guilty party.
tony


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

iv just had to trawl through 11 pages of pure drivel ,compleatly off topic, and a moderator taking part with out so much as a word.
disgusting.
or is this the chat room??????????


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chrisgreen said:


> iv just had to trawl through 11 pages of pure drivel ,compleatly off topic, and a moderator taking part with out so much as a word.


chris....you didn't _ have_ to trawl through all this. You could have switched off your computer and gone and done something more exciting instead.

G


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> *law *blame *guilty party


What the?

As it seems the Good Ship Banter has run aground on Needle Point, it's probably time to launch the lifeboat & row to the pub.

G'night.

Dougie.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Chris - I'm probably to blame for steering the thread off topic, but it seemed to me it was getting a little heated and maybe a touch of humour (debatable I know) might just diffuse the situation a tad, sorry it seems to have affected you so drastically.

Dougie - you mis-quoted me mate, but I don't mind :wink: 

Happy camping all  

Steve.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This reminds me of a time about three years back,one of my flats that I let out had a detective from the local force in residence.I received a phone call from him asking me to call in as he had a problem with his bed.I got there and he said the bed wasn't level but leaning to one side.Ten seconds later I had cured the problem,the one bed post was on top of his rucksack. 8) :lol: 
tony


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> Dougie - you mis-quoted me mate, but I don't mind :wink:


I'm already in the pub, having downed three double Taslikers. You've lost me, but I don't care any more. :lol: :wink:

Happy days.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

God you have been having fun while Im away in Spain I can see I will have to come home soon but Im in the sun at 23 degrees so not yet but Im watching you xx.
Mavis


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Crikey Dougie, I go to the pub to get away from the computer!
Mind you don't spill your whiskey on the keyboard :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> the one bed post was on top of his rucksack. 8) :lol:


Must've been pre-1984 then. Nowadays, he'd have no option but to arrest the rucksack, and if it was less than 17 yrs old, get hold of an appropriate adult rucksack so that he could interview it.

Then, after it was photographed, had its straps recorded, and a swab taken from the little front pocket just under the main compartment, it would be returned to the cupboard until a charging decision was made by the CPS (Carrierbag Prosecution Service). Although it's likely it would get a simple Caution, it would nevertheless hardly be in the public interest to subject what after all is a fundamentally-good piece of kit to that sort of treatment.

Bring back the good ol' days of Practical Landlording, I say.

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Read the evidence properly.Three years ago is not pre 1984. :lol: 
tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Oi you lot.

I got chewed up for joining in the off topic mirth. 8O 

Somebody remind me what the topic is so I can tell you to get back onto it!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't help you there, the opening post was a bit of a mystery to me 8O 

Where's the bunker?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Oi you lot.
> 
> I got chewed up for joining in the off topic mirth. 8O
> 
> Somebody remind me what the topic is so I can tell you to get back onto it!! :wink: :roll:


Err Full timers in Motorhomes and C&CC
I think reading this lot I dont know what time of day it is
mavis


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> I think reading this lot I dont know what time of day it is


Honestly Mavis - if you'd just pay attention. :roll: It's >> already been discussed <<.

Dougie.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning officer,
I was in the shiney new Silverburn shopping centre yesterday and overheard the following:

Girl #1: " ah'm gettin nothin done, ah'v nae time to dae anythin".
Girl#2: "whit's taking up awe yir time ?"
Girl#1: Pats her belly :"well a am pregnant"!
Girl#2: "that didnae take much time hen"!

Note to topic police : its as much 'on topic' as I can tell from the original post.
Note to spelling police: the spellchecker crashed on the above!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Can't help you there, the opening post was a bit of a mystery to me


and to most- that's why it went off topic :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Morning officer,
> I was in the shiney new Silverburn shopping centre yesterday and overheard the following:
> 
> Girl #1: " ah'm gettin nothin done, ah'v nae time to dae anythin".
> ...


The punctuation police should be quite happy though. With a bit more thought, however, you might have also been able to demonstrate the use of the semi-colon!

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

aultymer said:


> I was in the shiney new Silverburn shopping centre


I was in it for the first (only) time last September, and it wasn't shiney.

It was *shiny*.



Dougie.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you both for your constructive comments.

Dougie, I did say the spell checker crashed. What I did not say, was, that I was at a Burns Supper last night so the wonder is not that the spelling is almost correct but that I could type at all! Bring on more Claret.

I am always a bit concerned over the use of the clolon, semi or otherwise, just in case it prompts another Pusser story.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

clonon

Slurring is a definite indicator of excess alcohol in the gut.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Aultymer said:


> I am always a bit concerned over the use of the *clolon*, semi or otherwise, just in case it prompts another Pusser story.


Please dlon't be cloncerned.

I just love Pusser's stlories. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dlave


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Chlist when you gluys go off topic you realllly glo for it!

Clolon and claret go rather well don't you think?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Chlist when you gluys go off topic you realllly glo for it!
> Clolon and claret go rather well don't you think?


Clalet then, surely?

Dougie.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Suley!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and don't call me Shirley :!:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Suley evelybody in Bognor is called Shirley?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

only on a Thursday, Aultymer :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What the "L"


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Suley evelybody in Bognor is called Shirley?


No some are called Reg, is certainly what I think anyhow


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

There have always been people who do not have a permanent address,and live in mobile homes to avoid paying the government (us) any money.They are usually referred to as Gypsies.
Reg.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Suley evelybody in Bognor is called Shirley?


No no - Shirley's in Southampton.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*MHF forum rules*
*What language can I post in?*
The main language that is used on the site is English, and we would like to keep it that way. Also we have a French chit chat Forum but that can't be used too often because only one member speaks that language. So please stick with English, how hard it sometimes can be.

*"How hard it sometimes can be??"* :lol: :lol:

Indeed can it be.

Dougie.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

Tuftey

I really do not know why you bother with this forum, whilst there are a few that are pleasant, the *majority* are down right ignorant.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nicely put, Paul. :?:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tuftey said:


> Tuftey
> 
> I really do not know why you bother with this forum, whilst there are a few that are pleasant, the *majority* are down right ignorant.


Sorry Paul but you are wrong.
The majority here are very pleasant and helpful people but as in any community there others who enjoy being provocative and use the forums for their amusement.

The trick is to enjoy the majority and ignore the minority.

Haven't seen you for a while. Have you been away?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> the majority are down right ignorant.


Sorry, I thought from the illiterate and offensive PM you sent it was only me, not the majority?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

aultymer said:


> the illiterate and offensive PM


Perhaps this is an appropriate place to stress that personal messages (PMs) are not vetted, moderated or monitored in any way, you may therefore occasionally receive PMs from other members which are abusive, offensive or contain spam. By spam, I mean advertising material, requests to visit other websites or invitations to join other groups. This is an abuse of the PM system and against the forum rules, no member should have to put up with offensive or unwelcome material in his/her MHF inbox.

Because PMs aren't monitored, the mods or admins will be unaware of any such abuse unless members report it, so if you're unhappy with any PM you receive, please tell one of the mods or indeed tell Nuke if you would rather the mods weren't aware of it. Unless you tell us we can't take any action.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Gaspode,
I wouldn't dream of bothering you guys over this or any other less than complimentary PM received. 
Since I like to tell it as it is I am fair game for the less than erudite members, some of whom have been removed from the site for other reasons.
I just bin subsequent PMs without reading.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi aultymer

You've obviously got broad shoulders, a distinct asset with a wayward sense of humour like yours. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Don't forget though that the member spamming you will also be spamming others who are more sensitive, your report may well save others having to suffer unwanted messages via their inbox and draw our attention to members who are here for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Somebody might have already wrote this, but I got to page 7 and realised I was using up my valuable life reading about spelling and grammar!

Anyway back to the topic. We've just dealt with my father in law going into full time care and I have had extensive dealings with the local authority on care homes and there charges. I would like to add the following.

If a person has a partner and goes into care their fees are based on their income alone. i.e pensions and such. If they have a private pension is it deemed "reasonable" that their partner not in care, has half of this for their income, just as they would if that person was at home.

The value of the home is not applicable whilst that partner is still living there. It can also be argued that if a close relative lives with the person going into care and would be made homeless by the sale of the property then that person can stay there and again the property has no nominal value.

If a single person goes into care then the fees for the home are based on the actual value of the home, less any sales costs, and these costs are assessed as part of their estate. This ruling has been around since the begining of the local authority owning and running care homes back in the early days of the welfare state. It is only because the price of houses has brought thes people into the assessment bands for assets. It has nothing to do with any changes in this, or any government changing the rules.

You cannot sell your home, give the proceeds away to relatives, charities or friends, then ask the local authority to "put you up". This is "making yourself intentionally poor". It can result in one of a few things. The main ones being. You will only be given the legal minimum of care fees, which will mean you cannot choose where you are put and could mean you end up in a poorly run home. The local authority can make a charge against the assests and go after them, wherever they are. Expensive for them and usually only done when they think you have been taking the p***. There is no defined time limit for this and although it might be several years before you need the care, you need to be careful. Some local authorities have a 7-10 year limit, but there is nothing laid down in writing, so this is discretionary and can be changed at any time.

There is a little known piece of legislation called Charges for Residential Accommodation Guidelines, CRAG, that ypou can download from the Dept. Health website. It is what local authorities have to stick to when settling charges. It is well worth anyone going through this minefield having a look at and making notes. You will probably have to read it a few times and some of it is couched in vague terms, but it is important.

We had regular contact with the local authority concerned and after building up a rapport with the people in the finance and social services departments found them to be very helpful, professional and caring people. They are trying to do an important job and their funding is being cut all the time because the care of the elderly is one of those "hidden" services that although the people using and working in them think very important they are labour intensive and costly to run.

For the record, I think if you have a house, no surviving partner and it is a valuable asset and you have to go into full time care why shouldn't your assets be used to pay for your care? The house is part of your estate and you should contribute? 

The population are getting older and unless we all want to pay a damn sight more income tax it has to be funded from somewhere. Passing vast amounts on to your children might be something that would be a good thing to do, but surely passing this money on, then going cap in hand to the public purse to fund your old age care isn't fair or right.

Hoefully the grammar, spelling and puncuation are up to scratch and my old grammar school teachers would be happy with it!!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, that last post certainly got us back on topic!!!

:? :?: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tongue in cheek, I would take issue with the use of the word "damn" as in

_to pay a damn sight more income tax _

I think it should be "damned".

Off topic? 
Who me?

Thanks for a brilliant explanation of the system - very helpful.

I will print it off and give a copy to each of our children!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Annsman, your post is beautifully researched and written. 

There will, of course, be those who say "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn." to quote Rhet Butler.... 

Pippin - :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Perhaps this is an appropriate place to stress that personal messages (PMs) are not vetted, moderated or monitored in any way,


To me this would lead members to think that Pm's are not looked at ever.

Is that a true statement?

Moderated: 
There is certain words that may not be used on this site (as other sites also do) So does that not mean they are moderated?

Pm's are read, they may only be read when Nuke or the selected Mod decides on it, but they are read.

Monitored:
If the powers that be susbect anything then a Pm may be monitored.

Sorry to go off topic again but the above comment may be misleading.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Annsman, the time to prepare for the "Nursing care" problem is whilst you are still a "couple". By setting up a property trust.
If you own you house as tenants in common, you can both leave your share of the property to you children.
Whoever is the first to die, their share is held in trust for the children until the surviver dies, this prevents the property being used to pay for Nursing costs. There is also a lifetime agreement built into the wills to ensure the house cannot be taken off the survivor by any (greedy) offspring.

Steve.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Good point about the family trust business, but from what I was told by the local authority people, there is, or was last year, an on going legal case between a council and someone who set up this type of thing. The councils argument seems to be the intent. If it is found that the trust was set up with the specific idea to avoid costs then it might be found to be invalid, but there is a long way to go because I'm sure either side will go to appeal. In anycase, I would suggest most people don't have the funds available to fight such an action, as it will inevitably mean barristers and legal council, and they don't come cheap!

If anyone doesn't have the funds to set up one of these and is concerned about their local council having their hard earned cash in their hands, the local authority doesn't actually take the whole of your money off you! You, or your family still retain control of your cash. It is just there will be a monthly bill. As of this financial year, you are "allowed" just under £11,500 of personal assets before any care home charges are laid at your door. Then for every £250.00 over this you pay £1.00 towards your bill, upto £22,750 when you are going to pay the full costs yourself. Of course this doesn't preclude any medical reasons for you having to go into care. e.g. Altzhimers patients can have their full care costs paid by the NHS. But you need to appeal this first I think.

It is complicated and I don't know how someone who is elderly and has no family around who can sort this out for them goes on. Citizens Advice or a welfare rights teamn would help. But to be fair our local authority have been upfront and have assisted whenever they could.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Of course this doesn't preclude any medical reasons for you having to go into care. e.g. Altzhimers patients can have their full care costs paid by the NHS. But you need to appeal this first I think. "

I tried similar when care costs for my mother with Motor Neurone Disease were £650 per week. I didn't think I could be worn down by a system of obfuscation, but I was and for my own sanity gave up the fight. All I was trying to do was obtain clarity and claim for her if she was entitled, but all I got were no answers but a sort of encouragement that as she could afford it she had a moral obligation to pay.

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Annsman said:


> For the record, I think if you have a house, no surviving partner and it is a valuable asset and you have to go into full time care why shouldn't your assets be used to pay for your care? The house is part of your estate and you should contribute?
> 
> The population are getting older and unless we all want to pay a damn sight more income tax it has to be funded from somewhere. Passing vast amounts on to your children might be something that would be a good thing to do, but surely passing this money on, then going cap in hand to the public purse to fund your old age care isn't fair or right.


Absolutely agree! I'd love my three children to get something from our house but they'll survive if they don't, and won't feel they've lost something that's their 'right'.

Chris


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats fair enough, but, people that live in council accomoadation or have been supported by the state for half of their lives get free care, so there is a bit of injustice there. I think if you can play the system, why not.
A lot of care homes do charge outrageous amounts.

Steve.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Thats fair enough, but, people that live in council accomoadation or have been supported by the state for half of their lives get free care, so there is a bit of injustice there. I think if you can play the system, why not.
> A lot of care homes do charge outrageous amounts.
> 
> Steve.


Could it be that the injustice is that some people are unfortunate enough not to have much choice of where they live? I lived in council accommodation as a child, which my parents later bought (though not really agreeing that it should be for sale). I inherited part of the proceeds of the sale of that house when my Dad died. If eventually my money goes back into the public purse I don't really see that as a problem, as it could then again be used to benefit others who (really) need it.

Your argument is based on individualistic values, rather than what makes sense socially. If everyone 'plays a system' it won't work as intended, and we all end up worse off, either from the extra taxes we have to pay, or because public services become less adequate.

Chris


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Chris's statement "benefit others who (really) need it"  but in my professional life I have visited homes where there were people who expected everything to be provided for them without a thought of where the money came from to keep them in their life of Riley (cars, cigarettes, latest Tvs, mobile phones etc), without having to do a day's work.

Would make my blood boil when they kept asking me for the letters they required from me for this that and the other. Oh how difficult it was for me to bite my tongue!

The people I saw who were genuinely in need of financial help were the elderly, the majority of whom were to proud to ask. They took a great deal of persuasion to accept it.

Concerning the cost of residential care today, one has to remember that so much has to be paid for, 24 hour Carers/ Nurses, heating, lighting, food, cleaning, maintenance of the premises that is without possible mortgage payments, council and all the other taxes.

Just look at the costs today of living and maintaining one's self and one's house without all the extra that has to be paid for the personal care given in residential homes. Many of the smaller residential homes around me have closed as they were no longer profitable. Two of my nurse friends have recently given up the ownership of their excellent residential homes as they were not making a living for themselves.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Personally I wasn't interested in playing the system; I just wanted to know what it was and it was impossible to find out!

Basically, does someone with a terminal illness have to fund care at £650 per week out of their assets or does the public purse pay - at a far lower rate as private clients heavily subsidise authority funded clients.

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Chris, my comments are'nt based on my particular situation, as we actually live in rented (council) accomodation. But there are plenty of people that spend the majority of their lives living off the state with no intention of contributing to society by getting a job.
Of course there are also plenty of hardworking people that through no fault of there own need assistance.

But if you want to ensure your kids get there share of you house, that you may have taken a lifetime to pay for, then why not. The better off amongst us can make other financial arrangements to cover Care costs.

PS The property trust is also a good way of reducing potential inheritance tax.

Steve.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Basically, does someone with a terminal illness have to fund care at £650 per week out of their assets or does the public purse pay - at a far lower rate as private clients heavily subsidise authority funded clients.
> 
> Dave


Dave...Two years certainly there was a scheme whereby the nursing care element for a person who was assessed as very frail was paid for by the state. This applied whether the person lived at home or in a nursing home.
The amount of money given was at 3 levels depending on the assessment of a specialist nurse as to the degree of frailty. At the highest level pretty much the whole weekly costs were paid.

I don't know whether this applies today.

G


----------

